# Dallas, NC - Tag #2465 - B&T Adult Male VERY URGENT - Last day



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*Wall Photos*
By Hominy Valley German Shepherd Rescue · 9 of 10 Tag This PhotoDone TaggingShareDownloadReport This Photo

Tag #2465 - URGENT

This young man's time was up yesterday! He has been put 'on hold' until 4pm today, but could be euthanized this evening if no one claims him.

He is approximately 3 years old and is located in Dallas, NC, at the Gaston County Animal Shelter (220 Leisure Lane). 

Please call 704-922-8677 or 704-922-8678 between 11am and 5pm, or 704-866-3300 after 5pm.

Adoption fee is $90


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

SORRY i didn't post this properly, was just on my FB pg. this boy will be EU in the morning, I didn't have time to pull him on petfinder and get more info and pics, wanted to see what I can do now, I called, there are two GSD's there now and a private adopter was there as I spoke to the woman, this boys time is up now, please someone anyone help this boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Please follow the posting guidelines when posting in the Urgent section.*


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...572193885.5367.111136318932877&type=1&theater


(there is also no reason to "bump" a post 2 min after it was made)


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.111859572193885.5367.111136318932877#!/photo.php?fbid=194088397304335&set=a.111859572193885.5367.111136318932877&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> (there is also no reason to "bump" a post 2 min after it was made)


Sorry, I am relatively new to this, I did not know there was a min. time. I just wanted this to stay active. How long before it needs a bump?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

This breaks my heart. I don't live anywhere near there, so my hands are tied. I sure hope that someone adopted him-he is beautiful. Please let me know if he was rescued.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

oh gosh..... he can probably be kept clear of horses in his future but the dog aggressiveness definately needs to be worked on. Another sad story of the dog paying with his life for the owners' failing to socialize him as a youngster.

PLEASE.... is anyone interested in helping this poor youngster?? I'll be happy to sponsor what would amount to one week of his training package... I just can't stand to see this poor guy be pts in the morning!:help:


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

someone on my FB pg. said another all breed rescue pulled him, I contacted a friend of mine who does rollin rescue and she called a friend in NC, hadn't got back to her today, I hope her friend was the one who got him.
this is not confirmed.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope that it's true that a rescue has him. What a gorgeous dog. Does he really have aggression issues?


----------

